# 1927 Truss Frame, Schwinn, Excelsior.



## cyclingday (Mar 31, 2020)

Trust the Truss!
Oh, wait, that was that other bike from Fitchburg. Lol!
Hey, what’s good for the Goose, is good for the Gander.
This particular bike was an estate find from Prescott, Arizona.



It still had what looked like it’s original single tube tires mounted to metal clad wood rims.
The whole surface of the bike was covered in some kind of Caliche.
It looked pretty bad, but I could see, that the original finish was heavily oxidized, but still in tact.
So, I carefully went at it with some super fine 0000 Steel Wool and some Bar Keepers Friend.
It worked really well, and I was able to get most of the crud off.



The original finish on the headbadge was exceptional.



I’ve had these wood rims with G&J steel clincher liners for awhile now, just waiting for the right project to come along.
So, once I realized that I was going to have to build another set of rider wheels, I thought, no better project than this for those rims.
The tires are the 28x1-1/2” Czech made Rubena Veteran Clinchers.



The bike came out surprisingly light, or at least it feels that way when riding.
This one just might be my go to bike, for general riding.
Truss the Trust! Lol!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice job! Love it.


----------



## gkeep (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow! Really nice cleanup and I like those tires. Were they hard to fit on the original 28" rims? Are they true 28" tires, ISO 642? Beautiful save!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks,
Yes, those tires were made specifically to fit the G&J single clinch type rims.


----------



## irideiam (Apr 2, 2020)

Sweet, bike! Very nice job on saving the OG paint!


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 2, 2020)

WQW !  Great job Marty !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 2, 2020)

Looks fantastic Marty!  Truss on!


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm jealous! What's the serial number? I have a Schwinn motobike project with the same badge. Where did you purchase the tires?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2020)

I couldn’t really tell much on the serial number, and I resisted the temptation to scratch the paint off of that area.
The bike didn’t look to have been taken apart since it was first assembled, so I got the 1927 date from the crank arm.



The tires are available from a shop in Germany.
Classic-Cycle.de
You’ll find them on their website under the heading.
Beaded Edge Tires.
Rubena 28x1-1/2”


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 2, 2020)

*AMAZING .. just amazing Marty ... another one saved ... not restored ... what a great looking machine 

I will have to wait to see it riding the strand next to me ..... due to the current HIDDEN not RIDDEN on Earth situation *


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 2, 2020)

I was just about to sell my wooden rimed G&J's, then Rubina came along and saved the day.......!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2020)

Yeah, I’ve used the steel G&J single clinch rims with good results on my other Motorbikes, but this was my first experience with the wood rims that had the steel G&J liners.
I was a little apprehensive, because the rims seemed a little less robust than the regular clincher type rims.
The steel liners are a lighter gauge and I wasn’t sure, that the wood was any good after all these years.
But, after preparing them for paint, I soon realized that the type of wood these are made out of is fairly hard, and may have even hardened a bit more, due to their age.
Maybe Ash or Hickory?
I’m not sure, but the only issue that I could see, would be if the rims were badly warped, split or coming apart at the joints.
But fortunately, today’s adhesives makes repairing these, very doable.
The other issue that I was warned about, is to watch out for badly corroded steel liners.
Because you can run these tires at 80 psi, it is important that the hook portion of the rim be solid.
On member here tried to use a badly corroded rim, and the tire blew the rim apart.
Fortunately the rims I used for this project were in really good shape.
No issues with the wood or steel portions of the rims.
I rode about 20 miles on them today, and was very impressed with their performance.
I crossed over just about all manner of city traffic and roadside issues, ie construction areas, broken and buckled asphalt etc.
Then road on a boardwalk made from railroad ties, and a dirt bridle path for a few miles.
So, I didn’t treat them any different than I would have any other rim that I ride on, and I didn’t notice any adverse issues. In fact, thought they felt better than other rims that I have ridden on.
Maybe the wood acts as a damper of sorts, to reduce the road vibration that transmits through the frame, fork and handlebars?
I don’t know, just my gut feeling.
But, I like them. So far, so good.
I’d like to find some more of these rims, but, I know now,  the word is out, about the availability of Rubena tires, that it’s going to be a little harder.
Sort of like catching a Cab in New York City at rush hour. Lol!


----------



## Miq (Apr 2, 2020)

Great looking bike Marty!  Not a lot of rust in Prescott     OG paint was worth the effort.  Glad to see you logging miles on it already.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks great. Awesome job, thank you for sharing it with us. Ride safe and stay healthy.
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2020)

I picked up an interesting looking handlebar at the swap meet this past weekend, so I thought I’d give it a try on the 27X.



I like the look and feel of these.
They give the bike more of a Messenger look.
Thanks, Jaimie!
I really appreciate it!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 1, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Trust the Truss!
> Oh, wait, that was that other bike from Fitchburg. Lol!
> Hey, what’s good for the Goose, is good for the Gander.
> This particular bike was an estate find from Prescott, Arizona.View attachment 1165403
> ...



Bar Keepers active ingredient is oxalic acid, smart pick. Lovely truss bike!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 1, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I couldn’t really tell much on the serial number, and I resisted the temptation to scratch the paint off of that area.
> The bike didn’t look to have been taken apart since it was first assembled, so I got the 1927 date from the crank arm.View attachment 1166228
> 
> The tires are available from a shop in Germany.
> ...



Try using a black light, in a dark room. The frame  serial numbers may be ledgible.


----------

